# Showing Rushie -- puppy match -- embarassing



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Last weekend I took my 1/2 German boy out to a puppy match at a club picnic. Yes, this was a specialty and I did not expect Rushie to do good (mostly American bred dogs there). I am a novice, and he at nearly two and a half has never been in a conformation ring. I did not groom him specifically for this either, and since my brother has longer legs, I made him take him in the ring. 

Sounds disasterous, well, it was. My brother has never shown dogs either -- he has shown rabbits and horses, so I figured he knew as much if not more than me about it. 

Perfect is in heaven and it wouldn't have been so bad if half way through, I noticed that Rush's tail was bent under him between his legs. He left it there too, until he started walking again. 

I mentioned it to my brother when we were driving home. He said the dog was fine until the judge came up and inspected his parts. It never dawned on me that that could be traumatic. 

If I ever choose to show again, at least a boy, I will start the little booger out at eight weeks having that once over by the judge.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

LOl Im so sorry Selzer......oh the things no one thinks to tell people! lol Yes, it is very common when you are raising a male puppy that will be shown in conformation that when you practice stacking you will reach down and check out his berries







I would imagine this would shock a dog not used to it.....oh if we could only hear his thoughts lol

Hang in there, did you have fun?

Cherri


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2007)

That's like James's first match. Didn't think much of it he came to me at 18 months already used to being handled everywhere. I kept reinforcing that. Only thing I forgot to have strangers go over him as much. He was a little weirded out at the match but the judge was so fast he had to to think 'hey wait a second' and she was done and I was prepping for the individual gaiting.

His expresion was priceless.

Of course he followed up by planting his nose deep in the grass mid-stride during gaiting and doing a good job of refusing to lift it and keep going.


----------



## clicklbd (Jun 11, 2008)

It's ok, Selzer. At my first match, someone handed me a dog and a number. They called my number, and I went in the ring. Not my dog, so I wasn't really paying too much attention.

Turns out I had a male dog in the bitch class, and worst of all, HE WON. How embarassing. fortunately, before the ribbons were handed out, someone said, "uh, that's my dog and it's a HE!" I guess the judge should have been more embarassed than I.

My champion bitch loves the ring now, but as a puppy, she hated it. I got one of those soft food tubes that campers used and filled it with fish canned cat food. It stunk but I could use it as wonderful bait. I took her to the next show, and she won best puppy and got her first reserve ribbon. So these things can be overcome. don't give up!


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: clicklbdI
> 
> Turns out I had a male dog in the bitch class, and worst of all, HE WON. How embarassing. fortunately, before the ribbons were handed out, someone said, "uh, that's my dog and it's a HE!" I guess the judge should have been more embarassed than I.


Hahahahahahahah now that is hysterical! Although like you said how embarrassing for the judge (but, in their defense they do not reach under the ladies so I could see him missing the twig and berries







lol)

How funny, do you remember who the judge was?

Cherri


----------



## clicklbd (Jun 11, 2008)

Cherri, I do remember the judge. He used to be great, but now he's old, and he's not really doing official judging anymore, just matches. He teaches handling classes and helped my husband finish our first bitch. In cavaliers, that's HUGE, because there are a lot of pros and long time breeders. New faces get lost in the crowd. I think GSD's are probably like that too, based on what I've seen. I only know Jim Moses. ;-)


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Poor Rushie ! I remember handling a male for someone once and he too was not used to the "berry check". I was holding onto his head, but it still shot around so he could look at the judge, and his expression was totally "Hey! Excuse me! Those are MINE!"

God bless him if he didn't hold that stack though xD!


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Well that's a great one to know!









I might attempt a shot in the ring with my Koko at the end of July......... Lord help us, neither know what we're doin!!!

But gotta start somewhere!


----------



## clicklbd (Jun 11, 2008)

Kris, that's ok. Ask around for good "novice" judges. They'll be nice to you. And watch the judge before you go in the ring instead of yaking to your friends. You'll have a sense of what they will ask.

It can be very fun. I really enjoy spending that time with my family -- hubby handles (usually), I groom, and my kids are getting into grooming too, and hopefully in a year or two, handling.


----------

